

How to find a programming mentor or (better yet) an enthusiast group? - rianjs

So I'd like to find a programming mentor in my area. Or better yet, an enthusiast group. Think Toastmasters for programming. A LUG or MUG only for programmers of all ages and skill levels, where the only requirement is to get better. An environment of mutual encouragement.<p>Does such a thing exist? How would I find one? Searching the 'net hasn't produced much in the way of useful results.<p>I'd like to find a similar thing for mathematics -- specifically statistics -- but my focus right now is on programming.
======
rianjs
I had considered a LUG, but I only have one computer, and I'd prefer not to
dual boot. I'd prefer a platform-agnostic programming group, if such a thing
exists.

------
rianjs
Ah, sorry. My first draft had my location.

I'm ~20 minutes north of Boston.

~~~
johnzabroski
I'm in the Boston area. I'd say just give me an e-mail, tell me what interests
you, and what career direction you are looking to take. I like meeting random
people and stirring up conversations about what they're intensely passionate
about.

Every Monday night Asgard's Irish Pub has 10 cent wing night.

~~~
johnzabroski
Forgot to mention, just add @yahoo.com or @gmail.com to my userid.

------
agotterer
Where is your area?

